# Transferring pictures from LG vx8350 phone to computer



## NJMom130

I have an LG VX 8350 phone. I took some pictures and tried to transfer them to my computer. I downloaded the driver after I hooked up the phone to my computer using the USB Cable. The driver downloaded successfully. When I try to find the phone on the computer I don't see it. Shouldn't it show up under My Computer the way that a flash drive or a digital camera would?

Also I tried taking the SIM card from the phone and putting it into the computer. Says it cannot open the file because it's a NFB file. Any suggestions on either of these two problems?


----------

